# Sept 2 BMQ



## JoPelle (22 Jul 2013)

I got the call thursday and im starting BMQ september 2nd.  Just want to see who else will be there!
Ill be leaving from montreal the 2nd to St-Jean.


----------



## mboutin (22 Jul 2013)

Congratulations  ! Im heading to St-Jean on August 10th


----------



## freckledsoldier (25 Jul 2013)

I'm doing the Sept 2 BMQ also, English Platoon though, how about you?


----------



## Thom786 (25 Jul 2013)

I'm also doing the QMB on sept 2nd but on a french platoon.


----------



## JoPelle (25 Jul 2013)

Ill be on the french platoon as well.
What trade you guys got?


----------



## freckledsoldier (25 Jul 2013)

Armoured Solder


----------



## Thom786 (25 Jul 2013)

My trade is Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist.


----------



## Trick (6 Aug 2013)

Will be heading to BMQ for the 2nd as well. Infantry (english) for me.


----------



## CFBigMike (6 Aug 2013)

I will be at September 2 BMQ as well, en anglais, for Armoured Soldier!


----------



## WKerby92 (8 Aug 2013)

Got the offer today, headed for BMQ September 2nd as well! Vehicle Tech


----------



## freckledsoldier (9 Aug 2013)

WKerby92 said:
			
		

> Got the offer today, headed for BMQ September 2nd as well! Vehicle Tech



Congrats! Looks like our course is finally starting to fill up haha


----------



## CFBigMike (9 Aug 2013)

Right arm. How's everyone getting to Saint Jean?


----------



## WKerby92 (9 Aug 2013)

Congrats to you guys to! Where's everyone headed from? Flying out of Toronto here.


----------



## CFBigMike (9 Aug 2013)

Yea, I'm from Kitchener, so I might be seeing you.


----------



## WKerby92 (9 Aug 2013)

Right on. I'm heading from Guelph. What day are you flying out? Still waiting to hear back for exact times.


----------



## freckledsoldier (10 Aug 2013)

I fly from Edmonton on the 31st, don't have an actual flight time yet however


----------



## vancouverite (10 Aug 2013)

Congrats to all of you. I hope you all are successful.


----------



## CFBigMike (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks Van.

My swearing in isn't until the 29th, so I guess I'll have little time to get ready.


----------



## Moon (14 Aug 2013)

I will be at September 2 BMQ on the french platoon.     I just got my offer today.


----------



## CFBigMike (15 Aug 2013)

Bon chance Moon.


----------



## Moon (15 Aug 2013)

Merci! Good luck too


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

I'll be there!!! 

I swear in on the 27th. 

Medical Technician!


----------



## freckledsoldier (16 Aug 2013)

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> I'll be there!!!
> 
> I swear in on the 27th.
> 
> Medical Technician!



Congrats! Nice to see there will be at least another girl there


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

TrooperGirl91 said:
			
		

> Congrats! Nice to see there will be at least another girl there



I sent you a PM!


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

If anyone feels like connecting on Facebook before BMQ, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Sara2013 (17 Aug 2013)

I will be there! Medical Tech (English)


----------



## Tiffany0x (17 Aug 2013)

Yay! The number of ladies is picking up. =)


----------



## JoPelle (18 Aug 2013)

Congrats to everyone. Cant wait to start with you people!


----------



## Knight13 (24 Aug 2013)

I'm gonna be there September 2nd.  Flying out of Toronto on the 31st.  Good luck to everyone! We're all gonna make it   

P.S going for Infantry


----------



## Tiffany0x (29 Aug 2013)

Does everyone have their platoon #?

You can find it on your posting message, the says "protected A" at the top, that's in the black folder you received when you swore in.

It should be on the 2nd page, starting with "CFLRS" and ending with the dates we're going to BMQ. =)

Interested to see if anyone is in my platoon, the people I had made contact to previously are in the other English platoon!!! 

The numbers will be 0500E or 0501E. =)


----------

